# New IBEW low



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

I understand picketing a job site , or a shop , but picket a man's house where his wife and kids live , is lower than low ! I won't name the local , but it's currently happening near me . Obviously sore over a lost bid to this guy , but tactics like this are why people get such a bad taste in their mouths about unions ! Everyone has the choice to make a living any way they want , but how dare you jam it down another's throat , because he doesn't belong to your club ! I can't imagine the international condoning this childish behavior ?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I said it before and I'll say it again - I'd rather starve to death than join a union. :thumbsup:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> I understand picketing a job site , or a shop , but picket a man's house where his wife and kids live , is lower than low ! I won't name the local , but it's currently happening near me . Obviously sore over a lost bid to this guy , but tactics like this are why people get such a bad taste in their mouths about unions ! Everyone has the choice to make a living any way they want , but how dare you jam it down another's throat , because he doesn't belong to your club ! I can't imagine the international condoning this childish behavior ?


Blah blah blah. No story link just a guy bitching. Let's start the union vs non union garbage this forum thrives on. 

GO!!!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

MTW said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again - I'd rather starve to death than join a union. :thumbsup:


ironically , you can easily starve to death while belonging to one too , since working 6 months a year is considered " a good run " , lol ?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again - I'd rather starve to death than join a union. :thumbsup:


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Blah blah blah. No story link just a guy bitching. Let's start the union vs non union garbage this forum thrives on. GO!!!


yeah , you're right ! I made it all up for the fun of it , lol ! It's not in any papers yet , but may be if it keeps up ? I don't care what local you belong to , this is unacceptable behavior !


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Blah blah blah. No story link just a guy bitching. Let's start the union vs non union garbage this forum thrives on.
> 
> GO!!!


I usually agree with you sparky but seeing as how this is coming from drumnut and I feel (based on many private conversations we have had) that he is a pretty straight shooter........plus given the fact that he is an IBEW member......I really don't think that he is trying to start the union/non-union arguement.

I'm pretty sure that he is simply expressing his disgust at the tactics being employed by some of them members. He is merely pointing out the problems that are present among many of the locals and I for one tend to agree......its a very low blow. 

Business is business...........never bring a guys family and his home into the picture. Thats not business......thats mafia type tactics.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> I usually agree with you sparky but seeing as how this is coming from drumnut and I feel (based on many private conversations we have had) that he is a pretty straight shooter........plus given the fact that he is an IBEW member......I really don't think that he is trying to start the union/non-union arguement. I'm pretty sure that he is simply expressing his disgust at the tactics being employed by some of them members. He is merely pointing out the problems that are present among many of the locals and I for one tend to agree......its a very low blow. Business is business...........never bring a guys family and his home into the picture. Thats not business......thats mafia type tactics.


 thanks Rollie ! It's just the bully mentality I don't get ? This company has recently expanded and is now competing and getting jobs that the union wants for itself . I get that and don't even mind the picketing , but at the guys house , really ? If this is where things are headed , it's a race to the bottom , where nobody wins . I feel bad for the guys family , that's all . I'm not bashing the union , but I think this is a very childish , tactless move .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

That sucks man. Not cool at all.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

what size project was it money wise?


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

I have always wondered, does the IBEW send guys out off the bench to do picketing? Do they sub it out? If they sub it out is it subbed to a union picketing shop?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> what size project was it money wise?



Five bucks kid.......:laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> thanks Rollie ! It's just the bully mentality I don't get ? This company has recently expanded and is now competing and getting jobs that the union wants for itself . I get that and don't even mind the picketing , but at the guys house , really ? If this is where things are headed , it's a race to the bottom , where nobody wins . I feel bad for the guys family , that's all . I'm not bashing the union , but I think this is a very childish , tactless move .


I couldn't agree more. I don't understand why any union thinks that since they want the job for themselves (understandable) that gives them an undeniable right to that job:blink:.

If the bidding process was fair, the respective contractors bid the same drawings and such......and the open shop won it......what gives us IBEW guys a right to that job??? Its not the open shop owners fault, that most likely lies with the unionized contractors being overbudget.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

They're a bunch of bastards for sure......


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> I understand picketing a job site , or a shop , but picket a man's house where his wife and kids live , is lower than low ! I won't name the local , but it's currently happening near me . Obviously sore over a lost bid to this guy , but tactics like this are why people get such a bad taste in their mouths about unions ! Everyone has the choice to make a living any way they want , but how dare you jam it down another's throat , because he doesn't belong to your club ! *I can't imagine the international condoning this childish behavior *?


Maybe you are the man to bring it to thier attention.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> I have always wondered, does the IBEW send guys out off the bench to do picketing? Do they sub it out? If they sub it out is it subbed to a union picketing shop?


I've only had to walk a picket line a few times in my entire IBEW career but it always a volunteer type of thing at our local.

Both times that I've walked were for good reasons......never because we lost a bid fair and square:no:

Once because of a MAJOR contract breach which the contractor refused to rectify (informational picket only) and once because............. after the contract was awarded and the job was progressing according to schedule the sleazeball GC was sneaking in a non-union shop after hours to do a bunch of work:laughing: 
Imagine our surprise when we came in on a Monday morning and the switchgear that we unloaded on Friday was all set in place....bolted together...anchored to the floor and bonded to ground.:laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

360max said:


> what size project was it money wise?


 no more than $ 500,000 . By union standards , not a very big job and certainly not a " bench clearing " project either . Work is work , and when times are tough locals look a little more closely at stuff they'd normally turn their noses to . This is one of those cases , I think ?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> I've only had to walk a picket line a few times in my entire IBEW career but it always a volunteer type of thing at our local. Both times that I've walked were for good reasons......never because we lost a bid fair and square:no: Once because of a MAJOR contract breach which the contractor refused to rectify (informational picket only) and once because............. after the contract was awarded and the job was progressing according to schedule the sleazeball GC was sneaking in a non-union shop after hours to do a bunch of work:laughing: Imagine our surprise when we came in on a Monday morning and the switchgear that we unloaded on Friday was all set in place....bolted together...anchored to the floor and bonded to ground.:laughing:


 I was on a job like that a few years ago . We left at the end of the day and came in to all kinds of new electrical work installed overnight , lol ! They had a non union outfit coming in at night . That didn't go over well , because they were doing work in our contract ! They didn't last long , lol !


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe the IBEW should be more proactive in finding work instead of harassing those who do.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

347sparky said:


> Maybe you are the man to bring it to thier attention.


 anonymously would be the only way that happens , lol ! It may already be over anyway ? It was yesterday and today and a ton of flack was raised over it and not in the locals favor ! They're shooting themselves in the foot if they keep it up though .


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> I usually agree with you sparky but seeing as how this is coming from drumnut and I feel (based on many private conversations we have had) that he is a pretty straight shooter........plus given the fact that he is an IBEW member......I really don't think that he is trying to start the union/non-union arguement. I'm pretty sure that he is simply expressing his disgust at the tactics being employed by some of them members. He is merely pointing out the problems that are present among many of the locals and I for one tend to agree......its a very low blow. Business is business...........never bring a guys family and his home into the picture. Thats not business......thats mafia type tactics.


What do you think will come from that statement on this forum other than union vs non union crap? It's getting old.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

MTW said:


> Maybe the IBEW should be more proactive in finding work instead of harassing those who do.


The IBEW doesn't actually find the work for us but I agree with the fact that they have to start looking much closer at the possible reasons that the signatory contractors are losing work. There are some causes......I won't get into it a bunch of it here, we all know what a lot of them are.....that can be fairly easily dealt with. 

This kind of harrasment is one of them.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> What do you think will come from that statement on this forum other than union vs non union crap? It's getting old.


That I completely agree with. It is getting old.

All I was doing was supporting drumnut (a brother) while he was expressing his outrage at his brothers tactics. I just wanted to make it clear that drum was NOT posting this just to troll and start trouble. He just wanted to speak his mind:thumbsup:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> yeah , you're right ! I made it all up for the fun of it , lol ! It's not in any papers yet , but may be if it keeps up ? I don't care what local you belong to , this is unacceptable behavior !


Never said you made it up. Just think a blanket statement where you won't release details is just inviting the same chit that gets guys panties up in a bunch. It's not necessary. No facts in this argument from either side. Just a bunch of guys spewing the same garbage. I could almost write this thread with the names of the guys.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

360max said:


> what size project was it money wise?


Why does that matter.


----------



## jayw (Jun 16, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> I have always wondered, does the IBEW send guys out off the bench to do picketing? Do they sub it out? If they sub it out is it subbed to a union picketing shop?


There was a guy wearing an IBEW picket jacket sitting outside of a job here, and I drove up and asked him what was going on. He said he was a teamster but that it was something about lower wages from the 'other' union here in STL. So apparently they get whoever they can. There were two major strip malls nearing completion so the bench was empty at the time though...


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> I have always wondered, does the IBEW send guys out off the bench to do picketing? Do they sub it out? If they sub it out is it subbed to a union picketing shop?


 I think locals handle this differently , but ours is all done off of a list . It may mean taking a working guy or a laid off one to work the picket . You can get out of it for a fee , and they'll replace you with someone else .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Never said you made it up. Just think a blanket statement where you won't release details is just inviting the same chit that gets guys panties up in a bunch. It's not necessary. No facts in this argument from either side. Just a bunch of guys spewing the same garbage. I could almost write this thread with the names of the guys.


 this was not my intention and really didn't want to turn this into the typical argument / debate ! I guess I should know better by now , lol ? I guess I may have unintentionally pulled the grenade pin , oops , lol !


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

union347sparky said:


> Never said you made it up. Just think a blanket statement where you won't release details is just inviting the same chit that gets guys panties up in a bunch. It's not necessary. No facts in this argument from either side. Just a bunch of guys spewing the same garbage. I could almost write this thread with the names of the guys.


While I understand your intent, would you feel the same way if it was an open shop group of men protesting a union shop owners house?


But I can post links from DC unions protesting at owners houses in Washington DC (NOT THE IBEW), point is it does happen.

Funeral homes

http://freebeacon.com/teamsters-ordered-to-stop-picketing-funeral-homes/

Indiana

http://www.wthr.com/story/16607001/union-protesters-picket-home-of-right-to-work-co-sponsor

I have also told how my daughter fresh out of college, was harassed by SEIU (paid homeless) picketers at the building she worked in. Getting in her face screaming about her crossing the picket line.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm gonna try this whole throwing a fit thing when I don't get a job. It seems so productive. :lol:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Never said you made it up. Just think a blanket statement where you won't release details is just inviting the same chit that gets guys panties up in a bunch. It's not necessary. No facts in this argument from either side. Just a bunch of guys spewing the same garbage. I could almost write this thread with the names of the guys.



Are you going to include my opinion too?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted by union347sparky
> Never said you made it up. Just think a blanket statement where you won't release details is just inviting the same chit that gets guys panties up in a bunch. It's not necessary. No facts in this argument from either side. Just a bunch of guys spewing the same garbage. I could almost write this thread with the names of the guys.


I did post some links. THANKFULLY NOT IBEW.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Are you going to include my opinion too?


You've been quite vocal on your opinions. I can prolly copy and paste whatever Fox News is saying today and that would be your deeply held belief you claim to have always had.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> You've been quite vocal on your opinions. I can prolly copy and paste whatever Fox News is saying today and that would be your deeply held belief you claim to have always had.


I've been watching this thread since post one,,,,,I did not fine anything on the many news sites I visit,I did not find anything about this story in my search ,so the only opinion I really have at this point is that I agree with what drumnut08 has to say and take him for his word.

You say that you know what my opinion is , but you have not posted in this thread...http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/why-immagration-reform-pressing-59399/

In that thread I'm sticking up for the American working man,all the while The IBEW and the MEGGA-Multy-national-corporations are behind getting the immigration bill passed,if the IBEW was against it and really cared about their members then they would be in DC organizing a huge protest against this immigration bill that will undercut you and every other workingstiff for more than a decade , What are they going to do with that extra 33 million sets of hands?

They will fire us that's what they will do.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> I've only had to walk a picket line a few times in my entire IBEW career but it always a volunteer type of thing at our local.
> 
> Both times that I've walked were for good reasons......never because we lost a bid fair and square:no:
> 
> ...


 
How do you handle warranty issues? You supply the gear & somebody else installs it, dirty deed IMO.


----------



## LA3rd (Apr 12, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> thanks Rollie ! It's just the bully mentality I don't get ? This company has recently expanded and is now competing and getting jobs that the union wants for itself . I get that and don't even mind the picketing , but at the guys house , really ? If this is where things are headed , it's a race to the bottom , where nobody wins . I feel bad for the guys family , that's all . I'm not bashing the union , but I think this is a very childish , tactless move .


 
How much work comes out of his house? Is it a base of operation? How many calls does he make from home? If you don't know, ask.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> Why does that matter.


I was just curious. BTW, I am union and don't agree with the picket outside a mans home with kids inside, I think that is out of bounds, JMO


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

MTW said:


> Maybe the IBEW should be more proactive in finding work instead of harassing those who do.


I agree 110%. one of the main reasons I left the union years ago is because every meeting, every conversation, etc. was one of the members whining about one thing or the other. I am too much of a republican, I guess. i'd rather work for what I want rather than have some idiot hand it to me.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> Thats not business......thats mafia type tactics.


Who do you think runs the unions. :whistling2:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

HawkShock said:


> I have always wondered, does the IBEW send guys out off the bench to do picketing? Do they sub it out? If they sub it out is it subbed to a union picketing shop?


When I was 16 I was a paid picket for my dad's local, about another half dozen members sons along with me. the members had a slush fund they donated to for paying us all. we did this during the winter months and then worked "summer helper' during the peak construction period during the summer. these jobs were for the few who were going into the program as a first year cub to help the local gain more work for it's members & keep the pre-cubs employed during off peak construction.

we followed non union resi contractors around and then picketed there projects. worked great. signed up some new awesome signatory contractors & organized a bunch of qualified residential wiremen, added to our apprenticeship and the local had upwards of 70-80% of the new construction residential market.

add a 5+ plan for warranty on any union built houses, people were buying, we were working and the times were great.

the picket program worked well, respect on both sides of the line. never harassment, fights, slashed tires, showing up at someones house, etc.

god damn times have changed, people too. for the worst I suppose

[any old ibew timers here may remember the name Jerry O'connor, sec-treas for the IO under Hill after JJ Barry retired? he signed the paychecks back then]


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> I have always wondered, does the IBEW send guys out off the bench to do picketing? Do they sub it out? If they sub it out is it subbed to a union picketing shop?


Funny you bring that up.



> *To Protest Hiring of Nonunion Help, Union Hires Nonunion Pickets
> *
> 
> .......... "For a lot of our members, it's really difficult to have them come out, either because of parking or something else," explains Vincente Garcia, a union representative who is supervising the picketing.
> ...




http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052748704288204575362763101099660


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you OP, for making the IBEW look better in the eyes of the world. It's good that you brought both sides of a controversy equal chance to voice their point of view. And your respect of Constitutional Amendments, like the first, is also greatly appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

360max said:


> I was just curious. *BTW, I am union and don't agree with the picket outside a mans home with kids inside*, I think that is out of bounds, JMO


Thats because you are a decent person:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I just lost a job (maintenance contract I have had for 5 years) working for a local, they hired an open shop, DEAD SERIOUS.:blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One thing i just can't seem to get my bluecollar ******* head around is, why are so many Union guys here come across as_ true _proletariats , while your organization seem to be _anti _proletariats ?:blink:

~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> I understand picketing a job site , or a shop , but picket a man's house where his wife and kids live , is lower than low ! I won't name the local , but it's currently happening near me . Obviously sore over a lost bid to this guy , but tactics like this are why people get such a bad taste in their mouths about unions ! Everyone has the choice to make a living any way they want , but how dare you jam it down another's throat , because he doesn't belong to your club ! I can't imagine the international condoning this childish behavior ?


You really ought to let the international know - no way they would condone picketing a private residence. We talk about self policing all the time and we rarely do enough of it.

http://www.ibew.org/3rdDistrict/

It really sucks that all the good schtuff we do evaporates when we do some massively idiotic thing like this.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

uconduit said:


> Thank you OP, for making the IBEW look better in the eyes of the world. It's good that you brought both sides of a controversy equal chance to voice their point of view. And your respect of Constitutional Amendments, like the first, is also greatly appreciated.:thumbup:


 thanks , I think , lol ? My intention wasn't to " union bash " as I'm a dues laying member , but if asked to picket a man's home where his family resides , it's not happening ! I'll try to find some stories to put on here to corroborate my story . My point was simply this ; union or non-union if the bidding process is fair and the man pays his employees to scale and does everything else right , leave him alone ! It turns out he once belonged to the local that's harassing him . It wasn't for him , so he left and opened a successful business of his own . Sounds like sour grapes and they look like a bunch of babies ! It's embarrassing to the IBEW , as I'm sure , know nothing of this recent display ?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't live in a state that has a big union presence and have never understood picketing.

When I see or hear about picketing it reminds me of the kid who didn't get his way or like the way a game was going and would cry and take his ball and go home.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

:laughing: Noah?? Hello Noah????? :laughing: Where you hiding you little phony??


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Blah blah blah. No story link just a guy bitching. Let's start the union vs non union garbage this forum thrives on.
> 
> GO!!!





union347sparky said:


> What do you think will come from that statement on this forum other than union vs non union crap? *It's getting old.*


Says the guy who jumps in with post #3 and a few other times. :laughing:

I'd be willing to bet that the guys, guys no different than you just trying to work, that have to deal with thugs picketing their jobs and houses think so too.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Two questions come to mind reading this thread...

With the cost of everything rising and rising, do you think anyone cares if their contractor is a Union contractor (besides other union members)? 

Do you really think picketing does anything at all? Will it change someone's mind? Will it get you that commercial job? Will it get you that dollar an hour raise?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

drspec said:


> I don't live in a state that has a big union presence and have never understood picketing. When I see or hear about picketing it reminds me of the kid who didn't get his way or like the way a game was going and would cry and take his ball and go home.


 it does seen that way a lot and the members on the picket line are only there because they're told to be there . Legitimate reasons to picket are a contractor not paying his guys prevailing wage or having them work overtime for straight pay . These are legitimate concerns that can ruin things for all of us . A very large non- union company I used to work for got picketed all the time . The reasons for the pickets were never true though ? This guy always paid us the correct union scale wages , got overtime correctly , had great health benefits , vacation time , 401k , profit sharing , etc . A lot of what the guys on the picket lines are told , are flat out lies from their local , to help rally the troops . Maybe I look at this differently because I was non- union before I was union ? I just think there's enough work to go around for both to co exist , and if an open shop is playing by the rules , it's time to leave him alone .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well if it's about _jobs_, can't you guys pickett Congress?

I mean, you'd even have the rats cheering you on.....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> Two questions come to mind reading this thread...
> 
> With the cost of everything rising and rising, do you think anyone cares if their contractor is a Union contractor (besides other union members)?
> 
> Do you really think picketing does anything at all? Will it change someone's mind? Will it get you that commercial job? Will it get you that dollar an hour raise?


My experience is people either ignore or say look at those idiots. When Verizon went on strike a few years back some of the union men I know thought they looked stupid. But most union men support pickets most open shop people think what idiots.

Unscientific poll of 1/2 dozen folks so it carries no weight.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The residential picketing is BS

Other than that union VS open shop will never be settled

Like up down
Obama VS sensible leadership
Christian VS Atheist 


Discussing how good or how bad the union is not going to change anyones opinion.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> :laughing: Noah?? Hello Noah????? :laughing: Where you hiding you little phony??


 Well, it's a safe bet that he isn't doing electrical work. 

Roger


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Roger said:


> Well, it's a safe bet that he isn't doing electrical work.
> 
> Roger


I don't think the man has done electrical work in his life. :no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Roger said:


> Well, it's a safe bet that he isn't doing electrical work.
> 
> Roger





MTW said:


> I don't think the man has done electrical work in his life. :no:


Not the easiest work to do with your head up your ass or blindfolded. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

drspec said:


> I don't live in a state that has a big union presence and have never understood picketing.
> 
> When I see or hear about picketing it reminds me of the kid who didn't get his way or like the way a game was going and would cry and take his ball and go home.



That's about right.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> One thing i just can't seem to get my bluecollar ******* head around is, why are so many Union guys here come across as_ true _proletariats , while your organization seem to be _anti _proletariats ?:blink:
> 
> ~CS~


 If they were true proletariats they would not have any property or capital, having to work day to day to survive.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

As much as I would like to jump in and stir the pot I don't think this is an IBEW issue, meaning it isn't SOP, but rather a poor leadership issue for that particular local.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Goldagain said:


> As much as I would like to jump in and stir the pot I don't think this is an IBEW issue, meaning it isn't SOP, but rather a poor leadership issue for that particular local.



Maybe so, but I'd like to make two points about that:

-It casts the entire organization in a bad light
-You never hear about the IBEW doing much to distance themselves from this kind of behavior other than giving lip service to it. So they de facto condone it.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> yeah , you're right ! I made it all up for the fun of it , lol ! It's not in any papers yet , but may be if it keeps up ? I don't care what local you belong to , this is unacceptable behavior !


I agree


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

i worked non union before union. i was asked to work overtime by the open shop for straight time cash. was asked to sign a slip to the irs saying that i worked 16 hours for a weeks of work when the company got audited. when in fact i had worked a fifty hour week on a prevailing wage job. so to all you open shop guys who say that you have not screwed or been screwed i find it very hard to believe. without jumping to conclusion, i as well think it is a low blow to protest in a mans yard. i dont know all the circumstances... one of the union companies i work for was invited by a general contractor to bid on a job. the job was local, but the gc was not. we gave them a price, and they never even submitted a bid. oddly enough a electrical contractor (non-union) got the job, and guess what. they were from the same area as the gc that we gave a bid to that probably just gave our price. bid rigging? against the law sure. but i wouldnt put it past them. before you guys throw stones, make sure you know all the facts. otherwise its just hearsay. btw, we could never prove it. just very suspicious.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> As much as I would like to jump in and stir the pot I don't think this is an IBEW issue, meaning it isn't SOP, but rather a poor leadership issue for that particular local.


 you are correct and I probably shouldn't have lumped the whole international into this . A Bad choice of words for the thread title on my part . I seriously doubt the international is even aware of what this particular local is doing ?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

cl219um said:


> i worked non union before union. i was asked to work overtime by the open shop for straight time cash. was asked to sign a slip to the irs saying that i worked 16 hours for a weeks of work when the company got audited. when in fact i had worked a fifty hour week on a prevailing wage job. so to all you open shop guys who say that you have not screwed or been screwed i find it very hard to believe. without jumping to conclusion, i as well think it is a low blow to protest in a mans yard. i dont know all the circumstances... one of the union companies i work for was invited by a general contractor to bid on a job. the job was local, but the gc was not. we gave them a price, and they never even submitted a bid. oddly enough a electrical contractor (non-union) got the job, and guess what. they were from the same area as the gc that we gave a bid to that probably just gave our price. bid rigging? against the law sure. but i wouldnt put it past them. before you guys throw stones, make sure you know all the facts. otherwise its just hearsay. btw, we could never prove it. just very suspicious.


For all I know the guy being picketed is a serial molester and should be lynched. Maybe the guy is just an innocent victim.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> As much as I would like to jump in and stir the pot I don't think this is an IBEW issue, meaning it isn't SOP, but rather a poor leadership issue for that particular local.





MTW said:


> Maybe so, but I'd like to make two points about that:
> 
> -It casts the entire organization in a bad light
> -You never hear about the IBEW doing much to distance themselves from this kind of behavior other than giving lip service to it. So they de facto condone it.


You guys couldn't be more right. 

-It certainly is NOT a normal thing for any IBEW local to be doing.
-It does cast the entire group of us in a bad light and I for one would love to see some sort strict discipline for the guys involved in this kind of behaviour.
-I know it isn't going to happen that way because whatever the local's managment has to say about the incident (assuming they will even admit it happened) will be just "lip service" and the guys will get a big "way to go" by the other so-called brothers at the meetings.


I'm a proud union member to the core but things like this make me want to distance myself from the IBEW.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

MTW said:


> Maybe so, but I'd like to make two points about that:
> 
> -It casts the entire organization in a bad light
> -You never hear about the IBEW doing much to distance themselves from this kind of behavior other than giving lip service to it. So they de facto condone it.


Your right if the international doesn't release a statement apologizing and condemning it then the entire IBEW will rightfully be reflected negatively.



cl219um said:


> i worked non union before union. i was asked to work overtime by the open shop for straight time cash. was asked to sign a slip to the irs saying that i worked 16 hours for a weeks of work when the company got audited. when in fact i had worked a fifty hour week on a prevailing wage job. so to all you open shop guys who say that you have not screwed or been screwed i find it very hard to believe. without jumping to conclusion, i as well think it is a low blow to protest in a mans yard. i dont know all the circumstances... one of the union companies i work for was invited by a general contractor to bid on a job. the job was local, but the gc was not. we gave them a price, and they never even submitted a bid. oddly enough a electrical contractor (non-union) got the job, and guess what. they were from the same area as the gc that we gave a bid to that probably just gave our price. bid rigging? against the law sure. but i wouldnt put it past them. before you guys throw stones, make sure you know all the facts. otherwise its just hearsay. btw, we could never prove it. just very suspicious.


Your right, we don't know the circumstances. What hypothetical circumstances would make it ok to picket this mans home?




uconduit said:


> For all I know the guy being picketed is a serial molester and should be lynched. Maybe the guy is just an innocent victim.


For all I know you may be a serial molester but all things equal, thats not really the kind of thing a stable person would suggest without evidence unless there intention is cast doubt.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> You guys couldn't be more right.
> 
> -It certainly is NOT a normal thing for any IBEW local to be doing.


Hmmm

What I have learned on these forums is things are different all other and that includes unions and locals.

What is not a normal thing for some IBEW locals seems to be business as unusual in other locals.

Around here, after more than 30 years of working with and around IBEW 103 and 99 I can say that most of the guys when alone are decent guys, well trained and professional.

When in a group them become d!ck heads with a mob mentality. There is no limit to how low they will act in a group.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Hmmm
> 
> What I have learned on these forums is things are different all other and that includes unions and locals.
> 
> ...


 
Very good points:thumbsup: 

I should clarify and say that these type of tactics are not business as usual in MY local. I know there are still a lot of the old school guys left in our local who would still condone and participate in this sort of crap, however, they are thankfully outnumbered by us _newer_ guys with a different attitude.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Your right if the international doesn't release a statement apologizing and condemning it then the entire IBEW will rightfully be reflected negatively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point is that this whole thread is based on speculation and no one is considering the possibility that the contractor might actually deserve to be picketed! More facts would help though...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

uconduit said:


> My point is that this whole thread is based on speculation and no one is considering the possibility that the contractor might actually deserve to be picketed! More facts would help though...


I don't see any situation that warrants a bunch of thugs going to mess with someone's family.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I don't see any situation that warrants a bunch of thugs going to mess with someone's family.


Did they put hands on them or trespass or are they just annoying them? I don't know what's going on with the situation. Some people obviously think that a person's home is "off-limits". Apparently, some local out there allegedly believes a man's home is "fair game". I'm undecided, I'd be pissed if it were my house though but without knowing too much more information I can't just say they are "out of line", in addition, if the protestors are not doing anything illegal or a tortious then for the homeowner it's just a cost of doing business. 

This isn't a Muslim or communist country and people have the right to protest even in front of someone's house. For example, the presidency comes with a house complete with protesters in the front yard. Protesting a person's house seems kinda low though, but I'm still awaiting facts


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

uconduit said:


> Did they put hands on them or trespass or are they just annoying them? I don't know what's going on with the situation. Some people obviously think that a person's home is "off-limits". Apparently, some local out there allegedly believes a man's home is "fair game". I'm undecided, I'd be pissed if it were my house though but without knowing too much more information I can't just say they are "out of line", in addition, if the protestors are not doing anything illegal or a tortious then for the homeowner it's just a cost of doing business.
> 
> This isn't a Muslim or communist country and people have the right to protest even in front of someone's house. For example, the presidency comes with a house complete with protesters in the front yard. Protesting a person's house seems kinda low though, but I'm still awaiting facts


Again, there is no situation in which you should be messing with the man's family.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey this isn't France... our unions don't actually do stuff.. stop trying to be European!


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Your right if the international doesn't release a statement apologizing and condemning it then the entire IBEW will rightfully be reflected negatively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have wondered about many on this forum whether they are on here to stir the pot or actually on cause they care about there livelihood. i think a lot of the guys busting the union guys balls have been denied union membership or have had other hard feelings against the union in their local. i had to try and get into the local for a while before i was accepted as a fellow electrician. i now strive for all electricians to be given the same chance as i have. there are idiots in any group of guys whether union/non/democrat/republican. each side has issues, and nobody is perfect. some guys however are not fit for the human race. we were sent balloons and a thank you note for organizing one member. this just goes to show that you cant be so judgmental. he is laid off most of the time where as most are working..just saying that if you want to judge the whole ibew by some jerk you cant call us all off on it. yes, we have some people that pay dues and cause havoc. i have worked with nonunion hands that i had to pick up at the shop because thats where their work release driver dropped them off and picked them up. cheap labor seemed to be the main goal for this corp...


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

kinda getting a complex with the lack of replies. thats where we are at then. hit ya in the soft spot?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

uconduit said:


> My point is that this whole thread is based on speculation and no one is considering the possibility that the contractor might actually deserve to be picketed! More facts would help though...


 it's not speculation , it's fact and is all over Facebook . Once I get a legitimate story to back my allegations , I'll post it , believe me ! I was trying to keep the local in question's anonymity private , but I see no reason to do that now . It's a classless move , period ! This contractor has a shop an has jobs they can picket , not where his family lives !


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

**** the IBEW.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Seriously, is the IBEW run by a bunch of socialists? They have this mentality that they "own" all the electrical work out there. Funny, I thought the work was owned by the people who paid for it, not electrical contractors and unions.


----------



## J.Dunner (Apr 21, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> I understand picketing a job site , or a shop , but picket a man's house where his wife and kids live , is lower than low ! I won't name the local , but it's currently happening near me . Obviously sore over a lost bid to this guy , but tactics like this are why people get such a bad taste in their mouths about unions ! Everyone has the choice to make a living any way they want , but how dare you jam it down another's throat , because he doesn't belong to your club ! I can't imagine the international condoning this childish behavior ?


I know absolutely everything that is going on here and you have no clue what you're talking about.

Why don't you quit, tear up your ticket and go play for the other team, you're already an established cheerleader for them.

I'll name the local, IBEW 98. Phila PA.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

J.Dunner said:


> I know absolutely everything that is going on here and you have no clue what you're talking about. Why don't you quit, tear up your ticket and go play for the other team, you're already an established cheerleader for them. I'll name the local, IBEW 98. Phila PA.


 you're way off , although , if it were gonna be something underhanded and sleazy , I could see where 98 would be all over it . I'm sure this kind of thing Is a normal occurrence over there ? Obviously , you see nothing wrong with picketing a non union contractors home ? Class act bro !


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> you're way off , although , if it were gonna be something underhanded and sleazy , I could see where 98 would be all over it . I'm sure this kind of thing Is a normal occurrence over there ? Obviously , you see nothing wrong with picketing a non union contractors home ? Class act bro !


who are you to talk class. drag your local all over. probably the one holding the picket sign and looking for approval from brothers on the site. maybe you could have been the guy that stopped this in your local. no? you chose to air the dirty laundry on a public forum. way to go brother.:thumbup:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

cl219um said:


> who are you to talk class. drag your local all over. probably the one holding the picket sign and looking for approval from brothers on the site. maybe you could have been the guy that stopped this in your local. no? you chose to air the dirty laundry on a public forum. way to go brother.:thumbup:


 oh yeah , in on favor of this and holding the picket sign , right , lol ? Who said this was my local that i'm complaining about too ? Apparently you're reading comprehension isn't as good as your imagination ? If you want to be a flag waver an picket a mans house where his wife and children live , be my guest ! The point o this thread was to get opinions on this .. Obviously , you don't see a problem with it ? Whatever , bro ? The majority of people , union / non union , think it's hitting below the belt , as do I . It's an opinion , and I could care less what you , dunner or anyone else thinks , lol !


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> oh yeah , in on favor of this and holding the picket sign , right , lol ? Who said this was my local that i'm complaining about too ? Apparently you're reading comprehension isn't as good as your imagination ? If you want to be a flag waver an picket a mans house where his wife and children live , be my guest ! The point o this thread was to get opinions on this .. Obviously , you don't see a problem with it ? Whatever , bro ? The majority of people , union / non union , think it's hitting below the belt , as do I . It's an opinion , and I could care less what you , dunner or anyone else thinks , lol !


oh. i can read just fine. i said it earlier that i didnt agree with the behavior. maybe you suffer from memory loss. hard to hear you loling from my house. just keep stretching your point. bad brother. bad. if my local was going to picket, it better damn well be for a good reason.


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> I've only had to walk a picket line a few times in my entire IBEW career but it always a volunteer type of thing at our local. Both times that I've walked were for good reasons......never because we lost a bid fair and square:no: Once because of a MAJOR contract breach which the contractor refused to rectify (informational picket only) and once because............. after the contract was awarded and the job was progressing according to schedule the sleazeball GC was sneaking in a non-union shop after hours to do a bunch of work:laughing: Imagine our surprise when we came in on a Monday morning and the switchgear that we unloaded on Friday was all set in place....bolted together...anchored to the floor and bonded to ground.:laughing:


The union guys where like "oh snap...there goes a two weeks worth of work..." 

JK, but seriously why did the the GC bring in another company to do work they it was already paying the union to do?


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> oh yeah , in on favor of this and holding the picket sign , right , lol ? Who said this was my local that i'm complaining about too ? Apparently you're reading comprehension isn't as good as your imagination ? If you want to be a flag waver an picket a mans house where his wife and children live , be my guest ! The point o this thread was to get opinions on this .. Obviously , you don't see a problem with it ? Whatever , bro ? The majority of people , union / non union , think it's hitting below the belt , as do I . It's an opinion , and I could care less what you , dunner or anyone else thinks , lol !


i may come off as harsh at times, but really, i am passionate about what i do. i have a great respect for anyone in the electrical trade non-union or union. its not easy(the work we do). its not easy when work is thin that we have to work away from home. if my children asked me to get into the trade, i would do my best to steer them into another direction. doesnt change the way i feel about my brothers or anyone else in this gig. i am in it for the long term whether you like it or not. the union isnt going to fold up under my watch. if you want a good pay for your work, come join. if you dont like the union, you arent on your own, because we will always be fighting for better wages and a price for using up yourself for the better of your family.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

J.Dunner said:


> I know absolutely everything that is going on here and you have no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Why don't you quit, tear up your ticket and go play for the other team, you're already an established cheerleader for them.
> 
> I'll name the local, IBEW 98. Phila PA.


So, whats the full story? Why arent they scumbags for picketing his house?


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> So, whats the full story? Why arent they scumbags for picketing his house?


if this is such a big deal why are there no links. just hearsay as of now.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

i get it:jester:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

jbrookers said:


> The union guys where like "oh snap...there goes a two weeks worth of work..."
> 
> JK, but seriously why did the the GC bring in another company to do work they it was already paying the union to do?


probably just another non union guy spreading rumors trying to put us against one another. bs:laughing:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

oh, thanks for the private message drumnut. just proves my point. i now know from the lack of proof that you are no brother of mine.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

cl219um said:


> oh, thanks for the private message drumnut. just proves my point. i now know from the lack of proof that you are no brother of mine.


 lol ! You're a real piece of work bro ! Yeah , I guess you're right ? If standing next to you in a man's driveway to picket his company is your cup of tea , have at it ! I'll be with the respectable union people who realize how wrong this is .


----------



## azgard (Nov 25, 2011)

http://phillybully.com/PhillyBully.com/Home.html

Here's what I found take it with a grain of salt... Does make a reference to going after people at their homes though.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

You folks ought to chill - we have enough problems.

Hug it out and buy a round.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

nutdrum, you are in your own world. obviously it is ok to cook meth on your own pipe for you. the link of this is bogus. just trying to drum up drama. no pun intended. no time for this bs. moving on.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

buy a round. this dude is so anti union he wouldnt even drink a miller product.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

i asked him to prove his brotherhood in a private message. he came up with no proof that he was in any sort of union. he has no reason to call me bro. if this offends him he i am sure can come up with some sort of way to reconsile this. if not, he is just a guy out there spreading crap rumors imo.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't like the message discredit the messenger.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Protesting a person's house is not the same as breaking into, raping, killing the occupants and burning the place down and kicking their dog. Protesting is pretty friggin' benign, if you ask me. HARMLESS. For all I know the guy is trying to make himself look like a victim and is using the family units as a 'human shield'. 

They like to picket the Safeway/Von's owner's house every few years. Sometimes they picket the University of California head guy too. These are public figures though. But home picketing is a time-honored tactic.

Yeah it's a harsh tactic to picket a person's home, but without some friggin' context it would be premature to judge though, right? Taken out of context the battle of Berlin would seem to imply the Germans were the victims and the Russian were the aggressors.

All that said, I hope they have a good enough reason to picket this guy because it makes them seem really unpopular. I mean come on, the guy's house, lol.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Hey this isn't France... our unions don't actually do stuff.. stop trying to be European!


French unions are hardcore, like farmers throwing dynamite at the parliment.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I like how the lawmakers fight over legislation in South Korea. They use Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Has anybody seen anything about this in the papers or TV ? Seems like it would be very news worthy.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Spunk#7 said:


> Has anybody seen anything about this in the papers or TV ? Seems like it would be very news worthy.


I saw something on TV about our first amendment rights. Does that count?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

cl219um said:


> i asked him to prove his brotherhood in a private message. he came up with no proof that he was in any sort of union. he has no reason to call me bro. if this offends him he i am sure can come up with some sort of way to reconsile this. if not, he is just a guy out there spreading crap rumors imo.


 ok , so you want my card number why , so you can contact the international and report me , lol ? Obviously , you doubt my allegiance to the union and discredit my allegations because I haven't linked a story . You're entitled to your opinion as am I . I'm not going to get into a childish name calling game on a public forum either ! I'm not anti union at all , and I believe in freedom of speech and the right to picket . This however , crosses a line of human decency , and quite frankly is a step backwards for us all . I knew posting this story would start a heated debate and sort of regret doing it now . I was looking for opinions as to what others ( union / non union ) thought , that's all . I was t looking to rehash the never ending battle between union and non union , but I guess that's never gonna happen ?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

OMFG what is wrong with you people? The union is not all bad, open shop not all good, both have their merits and failings. Both equally capable of being fuct up..

Blind faith and allegiance is why nobody in this country has the sense to question themselves or anything else and then they wonder why were going down the sh!tter?? 

Stupid sheeple


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

uconduit said:


> Protesting a person's house is not the same as breaking into, raping, killing the occupants and burning the place down and kicking their dog. Protesting is pretty friggin' benign, if you ask me. HARMLESS. For all I know the guy is trying to make himself look like a victim and is using the family units as a 'human shield'.
> 
> They like to picket the Safeway/Von's owner's house every few years. Sometimes they picket the University of California head guy too. These are public figures though. But home picketing is a time-honored tactic.
> 
> ...


You could keep making these posts, but it's not going to change the fact that there is nothing this guy could have done that would warrant his family being messed with by a bunch of thugs.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

uconduit said:


> P*rotesting a person's house is not the same as breaking into, raping, killing the occupants and burning the place down and kicking their dog. Protesting is pretty friggin' benign, if you ask me. HARMLESS. * For all I know the guy is trying to make himself look like a victim and is using the family units as a 'human shield'.


And if your house was picketed?

And generally that will mean some verbal abuse as you and your family cross the picket line.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

jbrookers said:


> The union guys where like "oh snap...there goes a two weeks worth of work..."
> 
> JK, but seriously why did the the GC bring in another company to do work it was already paying the union to do?


 
There was a large "performance clause" in the contract. If they finished certain parts of the job before the scheduled time there were bonuses involved. One of those parts which qualified was to introduce permanent power into the building. The GC brought in an open shop after hours so he could get the performance bonus and not share it equally with the EC like he was contracted to.

Their logic was...."the EC on site didn't get it finished, we did so we are keeping the bonus". They did the same thing to other sub trades on site and we all picketed the site and shut the job down.


SO...short answer..........GREED


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Hippie said:


> OMFG what is wrong with you people? The union is not all bad, open shop not all good, both have their merits and failings. Both equally capable of being fuct up..
> 
> Blind faith and allegiance is why nobody in this country has the sense to question themselves or anything else and then they wonder why were going down the sh!tter??
> 
> Stupid sheeple


You had me till you pulled the sheeple crap out. 

Instead of saying sheeple why not just say; 

_I am much smarter you idiots around me with different opinions._


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Hippie said:


> OMFG what is wrong with you people? The union is not all bad, open shop not all good, both have their merits and failings.


I would agree. I believe there are good, hardworking union electricians that produce quality work. I know they do because I see a lot of good union work. However, that still does not change the fact that the IBEW is marred by corruption and thuggery and that cloud will forever hang over them.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Instead of saying sheeple why not just say;
> 
> I am much smarter you idiots around me with different opinions.


Because that's not what I'm saying. My point is to question and think about what you believe rather than following rhetoric. 

I'm not claiming any facts about union/non union or otherwise and not saying any side is right or smarter to believe.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> I would agree. I believe there are good, hardworking union electricians that produce quality work. I know they do because I see a lot of good union work. However, that still does not change the fact that the IBEW is marred by corruption and thuggery and that cloud will forever hang over them.


You're just making that up because the union rejected you. I just saved about ten members some time by answering for them. No need to thank me you blind thugs. :thumbup:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> ok , so you want my card number why , so you can contact the international and report me , lol ? Obviously , you doubt my allegiance to the union and discredit my allegations because I haven't linked a story . You're entitled to your opinion as am I . I'm not going to get into a childish name calling game on a public forum either ! I'm not anti union at all , and I believe in freedom of speech and the right to picket . This however , crosses a line of human decency , and quite frankly is a step backwards for us all . I knew posting this story would start a heated debate and sort of regret doing it now . I was looking for opinions as to what others ( union / non union ) thought , that's all . I was t looking to rehash the never ending battle between union and non union , but I guess that's never gonna happen ?




I like the " Decency " part of your opinion .

I also like a livable wage . You might be able to have a family .


Pete


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Hippie said:


> Because that's not what I'm saying. My point is to question and think about what you believe rather than following rhetoric.


It is what you are saying and you are still saying it. :laughing:


Another point here is that in this thread the union was singled out by a union member for doing something merit shops do not. 

So as much as I agree that both union and merit workers can be excellent or suck this particular topic is about the union.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

MTW said:


> However, that still does not change the fact that the IBEW is marred by corruption and thuggery and that cloud will forever hang over them.





electricmanscott said:


> You're just making that up because the union rejected you. I just saved about ten members some time by answering for them. No need to thank me you blind thugs. :thumbup:


MTW has a point - any organization will forever carry any label that can be applied to it once. There is no 'forget'.

Look at the organizations you are members of and tell me it is without any taint or stain?

We as union members will always be known for everything bad we have done. We get that. We know folks like electricmanscott will never move on, will never let up, will never look at anything any union does as good.

The best we can do is avoid moronic acts like picketing a residence, but with 750,000 members we will have someone who thinks that is a good idea and go off and do it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

uconduit said:


> Protesting a person's house is not the same as breaking into, raping, killing the occupants and burning the place down and kicking their dog. Protesting is pretty friggin' benign, if you ask me. HARMLESS. For all I know the guy is trying to make himself look like a victim and is using the family units as a 'human shield'.


OK put the shoe on the other foot.

Lets pretend you are a union member and you really suck at your job yet due to contractual obligations the company cannot get rid of you. 


Would you have a problem if the company management hired picketers to hang out at you home, staring at your family when they drive in and out. Holding signs listing how incompetent you are etc. Getting in the way of your neighbors, causing traffic slowdowns. 

Would that be OK?

Would it be 'right'?

Would it be the professional way to handle it?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> We know folks like electricmanscott will never move on, will never let up, will never look at anything any union does as good.


Just like you guys will always claim credit for the good things the union did 100 years ago?:whistling2:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Lets pretend you are a union member and you really suck at your job yet due to contractual obligations the company cannot get rid of you.


That scenario does not exist. If you suck, your down the road. In 35 years I have never seen an EC keep a man out of contractual obligation.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Make every state a right to work state.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Make every state a right to work state.


I like that idea. Union membership should be voluntary.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Make every state a right to work state.




You have the Right To Work for Less .

That has always been the " Right to Work State Way "




Pete


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

eejack said:


> We as union members will always be known for everything bad we have done. We get that. We know folks like electricmanscott will never move on, will never let up, will never look at anything any union does as good.


The only way that statement would be true is if folks like me were repeatedly speaking of things that happened years ago. The actual truth is that when I post something or comment on someone else's post it's about current or recent thug tactics.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> And if your house was picketed?
> 
> And generally that will mean some verbal abuse as you and your family cross the picket line.


I'd suddenly need to do some pressure washing on something in their general direction.... oops


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> That scenario does not exist. If you suck, your down the road. In 35 years I have never seen an EC keep a man out of contractual obligation.




I guess California is the land of magic, but regardless ....


Try to put the shoe on the other foot and honestly answer how you would feel about the mop any you work for protesting you at your home.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Make every state a right to work state.


..why, so I can work for less?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I guess California is the land of magic, but regardless ....


Have you honestly ever heard of ANY construction worker that was worthless and kept around? I never see it here. Maybe Ca. IS special. Here it is work or down the road.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Make every state a right to work state.


Corporate America loves you.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Just like you guys will always claim credit for the good things the union did 100 years ago?:whistling2:


Of course - as does any organization. You think the Susan J. Komen foundation does not want you to forget their recent stupidity by boasting about their previous accomplishments?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> The only way that statement would be true is if folks like me were repeatedly speaking of things that happened years ago. The actual truth is that when I post something or comment on someone else's post it's about current or recent thug tactics.


Folks like you do speak of things that happened years ago. You yourself may not but we hear about schtuff that happened decades ago all the time.

It is kind of like your use of the word thug - you hardly know what it means yet you apply it over and over again. Like mustard on a hot dog the word union needs a thug next to it for you. It is a familiar touchstone that allows you to engage in conversation without putting any thought or effort into the small talk portion.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

MTW said:


> I like that idea. Union membership should be voluntary.


It is.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> The only way that statement would be true is if folks like me were repeatedly speaking of things that happened years ago. The actual truth is that when I post something or comment on someone else's post it's about current or recent thug tactics.


You just always seem to have that victim thing going on.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Who cares unions are slowly dying...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Elephante said:


> Who cares unions are slowly dying...


Except for government sector unions.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Elephante said:


> Who cares unions are slowly dying...


And wages are going down and insurance prices are going up. That will show them union SOBs how much I can do all by myself. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> And wages are going down and insurance prices are going up. That will show them union SOBs how much I can do all by myself. :laughing:


While there are many factors driving this, thank the union backed POTUS for some of the insurance up, wages down.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Who in the right mind would want to pay these union guys that much money so they can pick their noses all day?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Elephante said:


> Who in the right mind would want to pay these union guys that much money so they can pick their noses all day?


I rather doubt even the most dedicated nose picker could pick his nose all day. 
Unless of course you have talents that you are not telling us about :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Of course - as does any organization. You think the Susan J. Komen foundation does not want you to forget their recent stupidity by boasting about their previous accomplishments?


At least you are fully straight forward in your hypocrisy. :laughing:

In the same breath you say forget the bad, but remember the good.

Yeah OK.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

eejack said:


> I rather doubt even the most dedicated nose picker could pick his nose all day. Unless of course you have talents that you are not telling us about :laughing:


 I have picked out some nice sharp boogers. The ones that make your nose bleed. IBNP 147 proud of it...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Folks like you do speak of things that happened years ago. You yourself may not but we hear about schtuff that happened decades ago all the time.
> 
> It is kind of like your use of the word thug - you hardly know what it means yet you apply it over and over again. Like mustard on a hot dog the word union needs a thug next to it for you. It is a familiar touchstone that allows you to engage in conversation without putting any thought or effort into the small talk portion.


Let me help you out, 2011 / IBEW, / Thug






Also a low life POS, but there are in every group.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Elephante said:


> I have picked out some nice sharp boogers. The ones that make your nose bleed. IBNP 147 proud of it...



did ya hear about the polish guy who picked a 3 pound booger out of his nose?

before he could eat it his head caved in........:blink:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Also a low life POS, but there are in every group.


There couldn't possibly anyone non union that acts like that,huh?:laughing:


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

big2bird said:


> There couldn't possibly anyone non union that acts like that,huh?:laughing:


 Maybe, but how about posting a link to an example?

Roger


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Let me help you out, 2011 / IBEW, / Thug <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuQHEIdLv3s">YouTube Link</a> Also a low life POS, but there are in every group.


 That guy should be shot for putting his daughter in front of a van. What if the guy in the van panicked. " go home scab"....smh


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

uconduit said:


> Yeah it's a harsh tactic to picket a person's home, but without some friggin' context it would be premature to judge though, right?


NO context needed. 

Picket someones home = instant scumbag.



big2bird said:


> That scenario does not exist. If you suck, your down the road.


Bull****.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

BBQ said:


> OK put the shoe on the other foot.
> 
> Lets pretend you are a union member and you really suck at your job yet due to contractual obligations the company cannot get rid of you.
> 
> ...


In general, individual IBEW members don't have job security. In this purely hypothetical situation I think I would have Kinder's (a local restaurant chain) come down and feed the picketers. I would also thank the picketers for paying me for doing nothing too.

In reality, union ECs are under no obligation to keep an unproductive member.

I think that protesting at someone's house is in bad taste but it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

uconduit said:


> In general, individual IBEW members don't have job security. In this purely hypothetical situation I think I would have Kinder's (a local restaurant chain) come down and feed the picketers. I would also thank the picketers for paying me for doing nothing too.
> 
> In reality, union ECs are under no obligation to keep an unproductive member.
> 
> I think that protesting at someone's house is in bad taste but it isn't the end of the world.


So what's your address?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

eejack said:


> Folks like you do speak of things that happened years ago. You yourself may not but we hear about schtuff that happened decades ago all the time.
> 
> It is kind of like your use of the word thug - you hardly know what it means yet you apply it over and over again. Like mustard on a hot dog the word union needs a thug next to it for you. It is a familiar touchstone that allows you to engage in conversation without putting any thought or effort into the small talk portion.


Union thugs are terrorists and should be shot.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jrannis said:


> You just always seem to have that victim thing going on.


If you say so but it doesn't make some of these guys here any less full of ****

A union shill calling someone a victim. That's special. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> So what's your address?


1600 Pennsylvania Ave --- just look for the bunch of angry people holding signs.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Union thugs are terrorists and should be shot.


Why don't you like the IBEW/NECA?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I am neutral as far as unions go. I grew up in a very non-union household, but the brunt of the IBEW guys I have talked to (mostly when I was in CA) were really decent guys. I gotta say though, picketing a person's house is immoral. Even if he is a slimeball, then picket his business or the jobsite, but leave his family out of it. That just ain't right.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

SparkyDino said:


>


Damn bird.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Can you imagine a handfull of ABC contractors and employees lining up outside a business agents house? Screaming at his family? Calling his kids scabs?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> Can you imagine a handfull of ABC contractors and employees lining up outside a business agents house? Screaming at his family? Calling his kids scabs?


It would be wrong .......... but it would be awesome to see his face. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

uconduit said:


> Why don't you like the IBEW/NECA?


Thats not true. What I don't like is their borderline criminal behavior and the guys here that either defend it or say straight out that it doesn't happen. 


I am willing to bet things are very different here than in Jrannis utopia and Noah the fakes world as far as union tactics go.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> There couldn't possibly anyone non union that acts like that,huh?:laughing:


You are deflecting, I actually pointed out that POS exist in all groups.





Roger said:


> Maybe, but how about posting a link to an example?


I think we will be waiting for a while.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If my home was picketed I MIGHT, cater food and go out and shake all their hands and ask them if they needed anything, offer then the use of the bathroom in my garage.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> If my home was picketed I MIGHT, cater food and go out and shake all their hands and ask them if they needed anything, offer then the use of the bathroom in my garage.


I PROBABLY wouldnt see a couple of them as I pull in and out of my driveway.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

I am getting sick and tired of you guys pickng on my brothers. If it wasn't for us you guys would be making 8.25 an hour. Bow down to us you scabs. Oh and stop taking our Costco jobs you POS.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BBQ said:


> At least you are fully straight forward in your hypocrisy. :laughing:
> 
> In the same breath you say forget the bad, but remember the good.
> 
> Yeah OK.


No, I am not saying that, what I am saying is folks like electricmanscott don't care if any union member ever does anything good, they only focus on the bad, they will only ever focus on the bad, will constantly remind everyone of every bad thing and will never stop harping about it.

Like your next post with the video - we will see that video for decades.

It does not matter what the IBEW does - someone will just post that video and call us thugs. You cannot be convinced otherwise, you got video. 

This thread is a perfect example - a union member outed crappy union behavior ( which is one of the things everyone keeps bleating about ) and the response is as expected...video, thugs, shill etc. etc.

Predictable.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Can you imagine a handfull of ABC contractors and employees lining up outside a business agents house? Screaming at his family? Calling his kids scabs?


I can see the ABC contractors sending their employees to do it under threat of firing. They have done much much worse as it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

chewy said:


> I PROBABLY wouldnt see a couple of them as I pull in and out of my driveway.


i would pull in a plow truck and pin them to my garage and feed them chicken noodle soup while we watch the jimmy hoffa documentary .


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Elephante said:


> i would pull in a plow truck and pin them to my garage and feed them chicken noodle soup while we watch the jimmy hoffa documentary .


Canned or homemade chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

eejack said:


> Canned or homemade chicken noodle soup?


homemade baby ...I take care my ******...na mean?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Elephante said:


> homemade baby ...I take care my ******...na mean?


Egg noodles or pasta?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> I can see the ABC contractors sending their employees to do it under threat of firing. They have done much much worse as it is. :thumbsup:


Post a link?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Post a link?


http://nlccommunity.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/knowyourabcs/


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

eejack said:


> Egg noodles or pasta?


it depends I ask them before hand.they mostly go for pasta.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

eejack said:


> http://nlccommunity.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/knowyourabcs/


I didn't see anything on that link about ABC contractors making their employees picket under threat of being fired.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> Can you imagine a handfull of ABC contractors and employees lining up outside a business agents house? Screaming at his family? Calling his kids scabs?


You won't because abc guys have no spines and would stab each other in the back to run MC for next to nothing on a Sunday just because they think if they don't they'll loose their job. They won't stand up for themselves or try collective bargaining because they're scared of their corporate masters. They all hate the union because the union didn't take them or they couldn't stay working because they sucked at their job. 

Not any facts to back that up but I said it so it HAS to be true. No different than the anti union crowd on here.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

eejack said:


> No, I am not saying that, what I am saying is folks like electricmanscott don't care if any union member ever does anything good, they only focus on the bad, they will only ever focus on the bad, will constantly remind everyone of every bad thing and will never stop harping about it. Like your next post with the video - we will see that video for decades. It does not matter what the IBEW does - someone will just post that video and call us thugs. You cannot be convinced otherwise, you got video. This thread is a perfect example - a union member outed crappy union behavior ( which is one of the things everyone keeps bleating about ) and the response is as expected...video, thugs, shill etc. etc. Predictable.



That's why this thread is so stupid. Called it out from the beginning. ALL the threads about this topic is stupid. Might as well have a debate on coke vs Pepsi. So pointless.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

union347sparky said:


> You won't because abc guys have no spines and would stab each other in the back to run MC for next to nothing on a Sunday just because they think if they don't they'll loose their job. They won't stand up for themselves or try collective bargaining because they're scared of their corporate masters. They all hate the union because the union didn't take them or they couldn't stay working because they sucked at their job.
> 
> Not any facts to back that up but I said it so it HAS to be true. No different than the anti union crowd on here.


Sounds like your both just repeating what your told.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> That's why this thread is so stupid. Called it out from the beginning. ALL the threads about this topic is stupid. Might as well have a debate on coke vs Pepsi. So pointless.


Ok, so is the Pepsi union or the coke?


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

347sparky said:


> Ok, so is the Pepsi union or the coke?


I say Pepsi because we all know its liberal. Coke is good ol republican soda pop.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Pepsi is doing a tranny and coke is a dirty hooker.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Elephante said:


> I say Pepsi because we all know its liberal. Coke is good ol republican soda pop.


I always been a coke fan. Pepsi is way to sweet and flat.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

union347sparky said:


> I always been a coke fan. Pepsi is way to sweet and flat.


 yea I agree. Coke has that extra bite to it from the carbonation.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> No, I am not saying that, what I am saying is folks like electricmanscott don't care if any union member ever does anything good, they only focus on the bad, they will only ever focus on the bad, will constantly remind everyone of every bad thing and will never stop harping about it.


Just as you will keep harping on the good the union has done.

I fail to see any difference other than the actual opinion itself.

You want us all to bow down due to unions past good deeds .... which there have been plenty of but at the same time you want everyone to forget the bad that they have have done.

You can wish that all day long but it will not change anything.




> Like your next post with the video - we will see that video for decades.


Yes you will, and you know how things like that can stop happening?

Have the local halls come down hard and firm against actions like that instead of supporting them or at the least not ignoring it. 

You want the union to be seen in a good light then the union has to act good .... always .... not just sometimes.




> It does not matter what the IBEW does - someone will just post that video and call us thugs. You cannot be convinced otherwise, you got video.


Do you think that video makes the union look good?

Again the way to prevent that is to make it clear to the members that old time thuggery has got to stop.






> This thread is a perfect example - a union member outed crappy union behavior ( which is one of the things everyone keeps bleating about ) and the response is as expected...video, thugs, shill etc. etc.


The responses you do not like to see started coming after union members started supporting the actions the OP was complaining about it.

Go back and read the thread without the IBEW supplied blinders on.



> Predictable.


Yes, your stubborn insistence that anything bad about unions must not be spoken about is very predictable.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> you won't because abc guys have no spines and would stab each other in the back to run mc for next to nothing on a sunday just because they think if they don't they'll loose their job. They won't stand up for themselves or try collective bargaining because they're scared of their corporate masters. They all hate the union because the union didn't take them or they couldn't stay working because they sucked at their job.
> 
> Not any facts to back that up but i said it so it has to be true. No different than the anti union crowd on here.


lmao.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Just as you will keep harping on the good the union has done.


Is that any different than any corporation or group? Ever hear about a chemical company bragging about the size of their latest chemical spill. Jeesh.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

chewy said:


> Pepsi is doing a tranny and coke is a dirty hooker.


 
Chewy, I am afraid to ask this, but are you speaking from personal experience?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

eric7379 said:


> Chewy, I am afraid to ask this, but are you speaking from personal experience?


Anything goes on the road.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

electricmanscott said:


> Union thugs are terrorists and should be shot.


Smart ass electricians from Mass. should be castrated.:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~



Steve there are many factors playing into this issue, in addition to the union part, lost of manufacturing jobs, a change in the complete job market. More people out of wok due to PISS POOR GOVERNMENT planning,


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> Steve there are many factors playing into this issue, in addition to the union part, *lost of manufacturing jobs*, a change in the complete job market. More people out of wok due to PISS POOR GOVERNMENT planning,


Which the unions themselves played a big part in :whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> Steve there are many factors playing into this issue, in addition to the union part, lost of manufacturing jobs, a change in the complete job market. More people out of wok due to PISS POOR GOVERNMENT planning,


Very true Brian

If anything else, i view this particular graph as us ALL taking the dive together

There is no better time for collectivism to confront those issues , but what do we do? fight among ourselves....

I'm reminded of the old (attributed to Jay Gould) quote>

*I can hire one half of the working class to kill the other half.*

~CS~


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

brian john said:


> steve there are many factors playing into this issue, in addition to the union part, lost of manufacturing jobs, a change in the complete job market. More people out of wok due to being lazy and getting government handouts


fify


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~


I'm sure that the do gooder tree hugging whiny liberals that just want everyone to feel nice and promote open borders and the unchecked flood of crimigrants into the country has more effect than union membership. There are only so many jobs to go around but a warped view of an unrealistic Utopian society makes them feel good so to hell with reality.


The humorous irony is that the same libs that the union pisses all over itself with glee promoting are the very people that are pulling the noose on the working class a little tighter every day. Whereas the righties and their platform of supporting the evil corporations, that actually employ union members, is shunned at every turn. 

As for the rest of the recent comments they are so laughable it's best to just let them sit there in their absurdity for the world to see than to reply. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We're our own worst enemy Scott, of that i've little doubt

Few have the broader overview , where those that horde the $$$$'s are _laughing_ at us blue collars squabbling over the last few crumbs they've left us








~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> We're our own worst enemy Scott, of that i've little doubt
> 
> Few have the broader overview , where those that horde the $$$$'s are _laughing_ at us blue collars squabbling over the last few crumbs they've left us
> 
> ...


Steve if both sides of this were equally protected by a union the IBEW and the AEWU (American Electrical Workers Union), equal pay and bennies in both camps and no open shop exist, there would still be animosity. This union stole our work, they take they H&W out first then dues, when we take our dues out first then H&W man that stinks. We run more pipe then them so we are the true electricians. They allow their member shops to do residential that sucks......


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that's just human nature Brian, we're all programmed to _'get a leg up' _so to speak....


In fact, i;m willing to wager it comes directly from nature, where the 8 legged insects are getting down on the 4 legged ones...:laughing:

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Both sides in this issue need to exist side by side and live and let live, I think the future of the IBEW would be better served if BOTH sides could learn to

"Just Get Along"


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

SparkyDino said:


> did ya hear about the polish guy who picked a 3 pound booger out of his nose?
> 
> before he could eat it his head caved in........:blink:


Racist:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

wendon said:


> Racist:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


I was married to a polish chick years ago, my racism on their stupidity is justified :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Starting to understand more and more why the union is so weak in my area. This kind of thing would never fly............. The neighbors would never stand for it!!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

SparkyDino said:


> I was married to a polish chick years ago, my racism on their stupidity is justified :laughing:


Is she the one that couldn't make ice cubes because she lost the recipe?:laughing:


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

jbrookers said:


> The union guys where like "oh snap...there goes a two weeks worth of work..."
> 
> JK, but seriously why did the the GC bring in another company to do work they it was already paying the union to do?


I've been in a similar situation where the owner/tenant bought the entire lighting & switchgear package.

The gear came partially assembled on a skid, but we had some RFI's and questions on some parts of the assembly and the lift points for rigging onto the mezzanine. GC didn't want to hear it, and had another outfit come in over the weekend and install it.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

eejack said:


> No, I am not saying that, what I am saying is folks like electricmanscott don't care if any union member ever does anything good, they only focus on the bad, they will only ever focus on the bad, will constantly remind everyone of every bad thing and will never stop harping about it. Like your next post with the video - we will see that video for decades. It does not matter what the IBEW does - someone will just post that video and call us thugs. You cannot be convinced otherwise, you got video. This thread is a perfect example - a union member outed crappy union behavior ( which is one of the things everyone keeps bleating about ) and the response is as expected...video, thugs, shill etc. etc. Predictable.


 I agree , but the " crappy " union behavior ( as in this case ) , will be what people remember , unfortunately ! They'll forget about the food drives , blood drives , charity events , etc . ! The thing that most people will remember is picketers in front of a non-union contractors house , where his wife and three kids are inside . Behavior like this will be just one big part in the IBEW 's demise . It's sad !


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> I agree , but the " crappy " union behavior ( as in this case ) , will be what people remember , unfortunately ! They'll forget about the food drives , blood drives , charity events , etc . ! The thing that most people will remember is picketers in front of a non-union contractors house , where his wife and three kids are inside . Behavior like this will be just one big part in the IBEW 's demise . It's sad !


You seem to get it.

If you don't want to remembered for doing 'bad' things you have to stop doing those things.

No amount of food drives , blood drives , charity events , etc is going to erase people's memories of the wrongs they may have seen.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

big2bird said:


> Is that any different than any corporation or group? Ever hear about a chemical company bragging about the size of their latest chemical spill. Jeesh.


That's why I'm not a part of a group.


**** the ABC and the IEC.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Is that any different than any corporation or group? Ever hear about a chemical company bragging about the size of their latest chemical spill. Jeesh.


No, not different at all in fact a great example.


Now when a chemical company does make a big spill and they put on commercials showing the good things they do .... does that change your opinion about, or make you forget about the spill?

More to the point if people were talking about the spill would you tell them not to talk about it?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> You seem to get it. If you don't want to remembered for doing 'bad' things you have to stop doing those things. No amount of food drives , blood drives , charity events , etc is going to erase people's memories of the wrongs they may have seen.


 oh , I definitely get it , lol ! The unfortunate part is I'm a little less inclined to just accept this as union " business as usual " , where a lot of members , just do what they're told . I'm not sure that makes me a bad union member , or just someone with a sense of what is right and wrong ? If not thinking the way the collective wants you to , you're probably best suited not being a part of it ? Free thinkers don't make good union employees unfortunately , lol !


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wendon said:


> Starting to understand more and more why the union is so weak in my area. This kind of thing would never fly............. The neighbors would never stand for it!!


In todays market this type of action is rare, very rare, but as was pointed 

10,000 at a boys are destroyed by one Ah Sh*t


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Elephante said:


> yea I agree. Coke has that extra bite to it from the carbonation.


Whatever happened to New Coke :001_huh:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

uconduit said:


> Whatever happened to New Coke :001_huh:


 pulled it off the shelves shortly after it was released , because it sucked , lol !


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Last time I saw it was in 1990 though, in a vending machine, I was like, "man that's still around??"


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

uconduit said:


> Last time I saw it was in 1990 though, in a vending machine, I was like, "man that's still around??"


Same with Pepsi Blue, that crap sucked horribly, shortly after release they gave away litterally a 53' gooseneck full of it in our local parade. We found thousands of partial and full bottles laying along the streets the next day.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

You guys remember Pepsi clear?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

IIRC pepsi clear came out in 1993, blue in 2002

I actually liked them both


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Elephante said:


> You guys remember Pepsi clear?


Blue pepsi stained my sheets blue when I was a 13yo.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Something about the food coloring in Pepsi blue made it pass right through the body without neutralizing the color.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

uconduit said:


> Something about the food coloring in Pepsi blue made it pass right through the body without neutralizing the color.


The place that made that dye is (was) aboit 45 minutes from me it is now a superfund site, in part due to that formulation.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

When they broadcast NFL games here, both the Marine Corps and the IBEW have commercials every game.
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I haven't seen a marine commercial in a while. I remember them because they have the swords. (reminds me of this guy who sharpened his, but that's another story: ). 

I have NEVER seen an IBEW commercial on TV or the radio, like EVER. I've heard cia commercials on the radio though several years ago and I thought that was unusual though...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

uconduit said:


> IIRC pepsi clear came out in 1993, blue in 2002
> 
> I actually liked them both


I remember that, I was in high school! Memories


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I remember that, I was in high school! Memories


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> Blue pepsi stained my sheets blue when I was a 13yo.


Is that what you told your mother cause that lame excuse ain't working here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> When they broadcast NFL games here, both the Marine Corps and the IBEW have commercials every game.
> Haters gonna hate.


They did here a few years back not sure it made sense to spend dues like that?

But maybe?


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah,in the 1970's it was like that in Australia,no ticket,no start,well,I was the only apprentice to join the ETU,totalled the front end of the boss's new Rolls Royce when driving home after a Xmas Party,he said,"You're not as pissed as me,drive me home,go home,bring the car back on Monday and don't go cruising round just to impress some young slut".The pigs turned up,said that I would go for high range DUI,.32.The boss used his car phone to ring the Shop Steward,he arrived,money changed hands,$1500 each for the pigs,$900 for the union rep,we were good to go.Different story for my pal,we called this 6 foot 7 inch Fijian The Python,for obvious reasons,He was sent out to do a rewire on a house in Elanora Heights,this housewife came on to him,the husband had put a bug in the bedroom,heard his wife and daughter yelling their heads off,result he lost his job,had his papers cancelled,so unions can help you sometimes,I suppose.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

uconduit said:


> Something about the food coloring in Pepsi blue made it pass right through the body without neutralizing the color.


Yeah Im talking semen.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I remember that, I was in high school! Memories


Out of curiosity. Did you graduate?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Out of curiosity. Did you graduate?


Yes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> When they broadcast NFL games here, both the Marine Corps and the IBEW have commercials every game.
> Haters gonna hate.


Up here both the IBEW and the Carpenters union advertise on local sports.

They are good ads, they really are.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

chewy said:


> Yeah Im talking semen.


That is funny. I found colored sprinkles in mine.


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> There was a large "performance clause" in the contract. If they finished certain parts of the job before the scheduled time there were bonuses involved. One of those parts which qualified was to introduce permanent power into the building. The GC brought in an open shop after hours so he could get the performance bonus and not share it equally with the EC like he was contracted to. Their logic was...."the EC on site didn't get it finished, we did so we are keeping the bonus". They did the same thing to other sub trades on site and we all picketed the site and shut the job down. SO...short answer..........GREED


So if he stuck with the union only, the job would not get done in time for the bonus? So he brought in a shop to knockout that part of the job so he could still get the bonus? Then the union wanted a piece of the bonus but he said no and they picketted his house?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Wouldn't they be able to make a house call under the Employee Free Choice act as well?




> It is beyond me how one can possibly claim that a system whereby everyone — your employer, your union organizer, and your co-workers — knows exactly how you vote on the issue of unionization gives an employee 'free choice' ... It seems pretty clear to me that the only way to ensure that a worker is 'free to choose' is to ensure that there's a private ballot, so that no one know how you voted. I cannot fathom how we were about to sit there today and debate a proposal to take away a worker's democratic right to vote in a secret-ballot election and call it 'Employee Free Choice.'


~CS~


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

jbrookers said:


> So if he stuck with the union only, the job would not get done in time for the bonus? So he brought in a shop to knockout that part of the job so he could still get the bonus? Then the union wanted a piece of the bonus but he said no and they picketted his house?


Worm !!!!!!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

jbrookers said:


> So if he stuck with the union only, the job would not get done in time for the bonus? So he brought in a shop to knockout that part of the job so he could still get the bonus? Then the union wanted a piece of the bonus but he said no and they picketted his house?


Wrong. 
The incident I was discussing had nothing to do with anyones house being picketed. The job site was picketed because the GC refused to meet his contractual obligations and in fact, that particular GC tried to sidestep his "signed" contractual obligations by having an open shop come in and do work that was in OUR signed contract and was on track to be completed long before the set deadline. 

He tried to get the other shop to do the work thereby trying to cut the union shop out of the contract. In this case the work was ours until such a time as the union shop was unable to meet its contractual obligations....which never happened:no:.

BTW.....the courts saw it that way too. He lost the case and had to pay the bonus to the unionized shop as well as court costs and lost wages for the men who should have been paid to do the job in the first place.


----------

